# Thoughts on a Beneteau 42CC



## oceanguy (May 21, 2003)

Hey, I''ve been checking out the C42, Hunter 411, and just found the Beneteau 42CC. My impression is that I love the 42CC. I''m looking for a spacious live aboard boat that can handle bluewater, and is affordable. For any owners or knowledgable people out there, are there any bad sides to it; and out of the three which would you prefer and why? I can''t really go see a 42CC until a boat show swings around town, so some input would be nice...thanks.

Chris


----------



## k1vsk (Jul 16, 2001)

Driven by marketing strategy rather than marine engineering design, Bennys are a flat bottom boat compared with the other hulls you mentioned. The result is theoretically m ore speed, a result of lighter weight moreso than hull shape. Given the lower displacement and hull shape, it isn''t surprising these boats pound much more than the others.
Don


----------



## SamV1 (Sep 16, 2006)

*Ben 42 CC*

Have had mine for 2 yrs. This boat is Benteau's version of a more blue water capable vessel. Absolutely love the boat, plenty of space, decent storage, well appointed and outfitted. Speaking under correction it seems this hull is narrower and less flat bottomed than other models. Even empty our Benny has far less heel than many other production boats out there, partic in 20-25 knot winds. The engine room is comparitively huge and allows easy access, has dual entrances. In mast furling, and high quality fittings and good water/fuel storage make this the boat for us - although we plan Carib sailing only.... for now.


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

I chartered a Benny 40CC about 7 years ago (it's the same boat, but the 42 has an elongated stern and larger aft deck, which is how it went from 40 to 42, I believe, though am not 100% certain).

Keeping in mind that it was a charter in the BVI, we had two couples, no kids, and plenty of partying, we loved the boat and actually considered buying one There are things about it that I actually didn't like, but mostly personal preference stuff. We hit a number of squalls that trip so, as with many charterers, we ended up with too much sail for the conditions at times, but I actually was pleased with how the boat handled my missteps.

I also am not a fan of pullman berths, which our charter boat had (not sure if they've changed that). One person always has to climb over the other, and that gets old quicker than you might think. At least it did when we were sailing our Bayfield.

The aft head was huge, which was a plus. Possibly not the best head if you're in a seaway, but if you're in those conditions just don't use that head.

The aft cabin also was great, and very spacious.

There wasn't all that much storage, which is something that doesn't matter for a charter, but is not to be overlooked for full time cruising. There are work arounds, but just understand that you may need those work arounds. Likewise, because she's a CC, the deck storage may be more limited, though as I write this I realize that because of the new aft deck design it's possible that Beneteau added more deck storage. Dunno. {shrug}

I don't believe you'll have a quality difference between the boats you are looking at. You're not looking at Hinckleys or Hallberg-Rassy's, and make sure you understand that so that you don't have unrealistic expectations. That said, if you plan to coastal cruise with the occassional offshore hop, the boat most likely will be fine, and the bigger issue will be whether you equip her properly and make the upgrades that just about any boat needs before venturing too far offshore (secure attachment points for jacklines, proper communications equipment, properly secured floorboards/cabinets/batts, etc.).


----------



## SamV1 (Sep 16, 2006)

Just an update - My wife and I just got back from sailing the Caribbean from December 2009 until September 2010 in our Beneteau 42 CC 2003 Kokopelli.
Having done extensive sailing starting in 1987 with a year long sailing among the Indian Ocean Islands and now this trip, I can tell you that the Benny 42 CC was an absolute pleasure to sail with 2 couples on board. We sailed from Houston - Mexico - Jamaica - PR - USVI - BVI - St Maarten - all the way down to St Lucia and back via Bahamas and Florida back to Houston. She was fast, secure, comfortable and got constant admiring comments in every marina we entered. We had plenty of packing space, water supplies and diesel and our genset came in very handy for aircon/microwave and charging in those out islands. The only thing I would change is to increase the freezer capacity and add engine driven compressor. I adore the boat but after the islands Houston just doesnt cut it so we are selling the boat. She is FULLY LOADED with all electronics and additional gear purchased in late 2009. Please google "Beneteau 42 CC Houston" to see full description and pics. To all those wondering whether Beneteau Oceanis are true blue water boats I say a resounding YES,particularly the Oceanis built in France as this was! Cheers, Sam.


----------

